# Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juni 2009)

*Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Hi,

es gibt eine große Vielfalt an Wärmeleitmitteln: Pasten, Pads, Flüssigmetall, etc.

Allen gemeinsam ist, dass sie den Wärmeübergang zwischen Chip und Kühler erheblich verbessern, ohne Wärmeleitmittel würde die CPU-Temperatur bedenklich stark steigen.
Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile, so ist Flüssigmetall leistungsfähiger als klassische WLP, aber dafür kann man bei der klassischen WLP nicht viel falsch machen.

Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?


LG,
Jever-Pilsener


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

arctic silver 5 is net schlecht


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze die Zalman ZM-STG1, kann nicht klagen


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

AS5, für meine Ansprüche ausreichend.


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutz die Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## boss3D (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe auch immer die Zalman ZM-STG1 benutzt. Die meiner Meinung nach beste WLP ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Demcy (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Silber-WLP      ---> Arctic Silver <---


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver 5 - sehr zufrieden


----------



## Alriin (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Noctua NT-H1
Arctic Silver 3
Zalman STG1


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Mir fehlt da die Diamant WLP...diese nutze ich!!


----------



## JayxG (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Silber-WLP - Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Piti (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[X] _Flüssigmetall

_        Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste. Einfach nur geil das Zeug und es ist immer wieder faszinierend mit wie wenig man auskommt und die CPU zu "verspiegeln"!


----------



## MaeXxXchen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

hab au die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro!
die temps sind einfach nicht zu top´en!
und wenn man sich das how to hier im forum mal durchliest, kann man eigentl. nichts falsch machen und alle vorurteile werden ausgeräumt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Silber

Ich benütze die AS5 und die MX-2 jeweils in der großen 30g Spritzen. Zuerst hatte ich die AS5 und war sehr zufrieden, dann hab ich die MX2  gekauft.

Mir persönlich gefällt die AS5 mehr als die MX-2. Die AS5 lässt sich einfach bessser verstreichen und leitet auch bessser.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## computertod (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

ich hab auch die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, zumindest auf GPU und Northbridge
bei der CPU oxidiert der Kühler, schei* Aluminium, dort hab ich normale Wärmeleitpaste ich glaub Klassische


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Zur Zeit Noctua NT-H1, werde aber wahrscheinlich auf Flüssigmetall umsteigen.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Silber-WLP - Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Special_Flo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze auch die Artic Silver 5 --> Super Temps find ich.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Maschine311 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

arctic silver 5, bin top zufrieden!


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

as5, bin zufrieden, auch wenn ich nächstes mal was anderes probiere


----------



## cyphermax (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Schon immer AS 5.


----------



## eVoX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver 5 FTW!


----------



## ph1driver (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Arctic MX-2 sehr zufrieden damit.

Aber sollte vieleicht mal die AS5 testen bei der mehrheit hier.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Flüssigmetall

The one and only


----------



## Spikos (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ebenfalls Arctic MX-2. Reicht mir auch dicke...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich nehme Silbermetall, ist einfach super, das Zeugs.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Momentan noch die Silver5... Auf allem wo WLP im Rechner zum Einsatz kommt!

Wird aber in kürze gegen die Scythe Elixier ausgewechselt!


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze die MX-2.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Momentan noch die Silver5... Auf allem wo WLP im Rechner zum Einsatz kommt!
> 
> Wird aber in kürze gegen die Scythe Elixier ausgewechselt!


 
Was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## svbo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver 5


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich verwende die Artic Cooling MX-2.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Fast alle.
AS5 für normale Chips, Silikon für (Graka-)Ram, Pads für empfindliche Teile wie Spawas und selbst gemixten Kleber(Sekundenkleber+AS5) für Kühler die sich sonst nicht richtig installieren lassen.


----------



## Uziflator (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Nivea Creme 




Noctua NT-H1 und EKL Schneekanone!


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich verwende die Artic Cooling MX-2.


 


Jepp das Gleiche
kann man nichts kaputt machen .


Es Kann nur den billigsten geben Artic Cooling Mx-2
gut ung günstig 
und besser als als einige hersteller .

Oder Mayo marke Heinz


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

---->Scythe Thermal Elixier
---->Artic Silver 5

meine Favouriten!

greetz


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Mich würde innteresiieren was in der Packung von Arcting Liqued hinten geschriebn ist .


Bei Arcting Cooling Mx-2 steht hinten (ZEICHNUNG) auf den verpackung drauf das der 1 grad besser ist als der Silver 5


----------



## nulchking (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Benutze einfache WLP von Spire


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

-Arctic Silver Céramique
-Zalman ZM-STG1
- oder ganz normale Silicon paste


----------



## SLIKX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver 5


----------



## TheReal1604 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

As5 :d


----------



## tobi757 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

<<Arctic Silver 5>> FTW


----------



## KempA (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

ebenfalls artic silver 5


----------



## Axim (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Mich würde innteresiieren was in der Packung von Arcting Liqued hinten geschriebn ist .
> 
> 
> Bei Arcting Cooling Mx-2 steht hinten (ZEICHNUNG) auf den verpackung drauf das der 1 grad besser ist als der Silver 5


Und dasselbe haben auch zahrleiche unabhängige Tests ergeben.
Arctic MX-2 schnitt überall 0.5 bis 1 Grad besser ab als AS5

Und ja was soll man denn hier voten wenn man AC MX-2 verwendet?
Ist ja bekanntlich keine Silikon-Paste, sondern basiert auf Aluminiumoxid


----------



## Overlocked (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich schwöre auf die gute alte Artic Silver 5.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

seit fast 3 jahren die Zalman STG-1, habe immer ne flasche auf reserve , sie bietet heute noch eine hervorragende leistung und das auftragen per pinsel ist einfach genial 

Blöd nur dass die neue ZM STG-2 mit dem CNPS10X Extreme in einer tube ohne pinsel daherkommt. Liegt wohl an der etwas anderen konsistenz der neuen paste.

grüsse


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Momentan Arctic Cooling MX-2.
Da die Spritze jedoch fast leer ist und ein CPU-Kühlerwechsel unmittelbar bevorsteht, findet wohl bald die Scythe Elixier Platz in meinem Rechner. Die TF1000 ist mir einfach zu riskant - Flüssigmetall? Nicht mit mir!


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> seit fast 3 jahren die Zalman STG-1, habe immer ne flasche auf reserve , sie bietet heute noch eine hervorragende leistung und das auftragen per pinsel ist einfach genial
> 
> Blöd nur dass die neue ZM STG-2 mit dem CNPS10X Extreme in einer tube ohne pinsel daherkommt. Liegt wohl an der etwas anderen konsistenz der neuen paste.
> 
> grüsse



Ja das zeug ist einfach genial.
Hätten die ihre Füllmengen noch besser im griff wäre alles perfekt.

Mich wundert es aber echt, das noch so viele die klassiche Silikon Paste nehmen.
Dachte ich bin einer der wenigen der die auch ab und an noch einsetzt.


----------



## boehmer_dce (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

arctic silver 5, für mich reichts und ist echt unkompliziert


----------



## chucuoi2006 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Darf man Artic silver 5 auch für GK benutzt ?. Ich habe es für meine HD 4870 benutzt. bis jetzt gibt es noch kein Problem.
Oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob man die WLM für CPU und WLM für GK extra benutzen soll ?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver 5^^
Sowohl auf meinem Q6600, meiner 8800GT als auch^auf meiner 9800 GTX^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Artic Cooling MX-2! Eine der Besten!


----------



## Fransen (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Silikon-WLP
[x] Keramik-WLP

Je nachdem was gerade zur Hand ist.

Gerne nutze ich die Zalman ZM-STG1 und Noctua NT-H1 bzw. auch hin und wieder die MX-2.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Also ich nutze die EKL Alpenföhn Schneekanone .
Ich kann nicht klagen .


----------



## Naumo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

ac mx-2
zahlman stg1
beide top pasten! doe stg mit pinsel sogar super für anfänger bzw. "fürs erste mal"


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Silber-WLP (z.B. Arctic Silver 5)


----------



## DonTotti (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Früher AS5 und nun Thermal Grease Diamond von Revoltec(Pinsel), weil die Andere gerade aus war^^
Bin aber ganz zufrieden mit den Temps...sind dieselben Werte


----------



## JamaikJay (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

 Arctic silver 5 for the win!!!


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze Artic Cooling MX-2


----------



## n0stradamus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver V - wollte die beigelegte Paste nicht testen


----------



## Axim (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Cooling MX-2 weils einfach die Beste von allen ist.


----------



## juergen28 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Siver 5 - Bin sehr zufrieden. Lässt sich sehr gut auf die Cpu auftagen und die Temperaturergebnisse sind top.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Zalman ZM-STG1, Noctua NT-H1 oder Arctic Silber 5

eine von denen (habe alle 3 hier)


----------



## Octopoth (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Silber-WLP

Arctic Silver 5


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

ich benutze revoltec thermal freeze!

bin zufrieden!

ben


----------



## theLamer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[X] Klassische Silikon-Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## iceman650 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[X] Klassische Silikon-Wärmeleitpaste in form von alpenföhn schneekanone


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze die Zalman ZM-STG1,weil sie die Arctic Silver 5 nicht da hatten!Aber beide sind nicht schlecht!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze am liebsten Flüssigmetall (Coollaboratory Liquid Pro), aber Scythe Thermal Elixer nutze ich auch.
Schade, dass sich Thermal Elixer so schlecht verstreichen lässt, aber dafür stimmt die Leistung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

[x] Flüssigmetall

Wobei das Zeug aber auch seine Tücken hat, aber die Leistung...


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Zalman ZM-STG1, kann nicht klagen




Ich nutze Sie ebenfalls und kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Mein Phenom II x4 955 BE wird mit ihr auf sanfte 33 °C - 42 °C gekühlt.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Zalman ZM-STG1 für "normale" Rechner, Noctua NT-H1, wenn ich gerade wieder einen Noctua Kühler gekauft habe und Arctic Cooling MX2 bei meinen eigenen Kisten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Artic Silver 5 und die Thermalright Paste. Kann kein Unterschied festellen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Arctic Silver Wärmeleitkleber bestellt. Aber ich werde den eher selten brauchen.


----------



## DonVotz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

find ich auch


----------



## Knexi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze auch die gute alte Artic Silver 5


----------



## platti18 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Zalman ZM-STG1 einfach gut aber für so wenig bissel teuer ^^


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Arctic Silver Céramique
Arctic Silver 5
Klassische Silikon-Wärmeleitpaste (Was halt irgendwo dabei ist)


----------



## michseich (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

ich benutze zalman zm-stg1 war beim kühler dabei bin eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## InordinaryG (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitmittel benutzt ihr?*

Grad noch Cooler Master aus Media Markt 

Aber aufgrund der Mehrheit hier wird die Tage AS5 bei CaseKing mitbestellt


----------

